# Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht



## 98romi (13. November 2013)

*Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

für mein Smartphone (Galaxy Note 3), welches ich mir demnächst wahrscheinlich kaufen werde, bräuchte ich noch einen Handyvertrag.

Anforderungen:
- mindestens 500MB Datenvolumen (Internet), mehr wäre natürlich noch besser
- maximal 10 Euro im Monat

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Note 3 kaufen, aber nur 10€ im Monat für einen Vertrag blechen wollen? Komische Logik. 

Naja, 9,99€ im Monat. 500 MB Datenvolumen. Dafür nix frei SMS und nix frei Telefonieren. Internet Flatrate in Highspeed-Qualität für Ihr Handy | congstar


----------



## Keksdose12 (13. November 2013)

Hol dir von congstar eine prepaid card und buch dann online eine i-net flat. 500 mb für nen 10 aber die drosseln eh nicht du kriegst ne sms aber bist genauso schnell wie vorher


----------



## MClolwut (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Peace,

bei den Wörtern "demnächst" und "wahrscheinlich" sage ich einfach mal: Warten! Die besten Deals kommen mit der Zeit.
Schau täglich bei den Handydeal-Seiten vorbei z.B. sparhandy.de und handyz.de. Die ersten 2 Trefferseiten von Google bei der Suche "Handy Deals" sind alle zu gebrauchen. 

Dadurch habe ich mir am Freitag durch Zufall eine Allnet Flat (Ersatzkarte ) mit dem Sony Xperia ZL für 240 geholt (10€ Monat). Find ich ganz ordentlich für ein Handy was zu der Zeit 380 kostete. Durch die ganzen Idioten die es wiederverkaufen ist der Preis nun im Keller.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Super. Du hast irgendein Mittelklasse Smartphone ... 
Das ist ja wohl überhaupt kein Vergleich zu einem Note 3!

Außerdem wirst du 24 Monate an einen Carrier gebunden. Lebe ich im Jahre 2006?


----------



## MClolwut (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*



Leandros schrieb:


> Super. Du hast irgendein Mittelklasse Smartphone ...
> Das ist ja wohl überhaupt kein Vergleich zu einem Note 3!
> 
> Außerdem wirst du 24 Monate an einen Carrier gebunden. Lebe ich im Jahre 2006?


 
Kack mal nicht so rum. Habe ich es mit einem Note verglichen? Nein habe ich es nicht. Lesen > Verstehen > Reden. Abgesehen davon ist mein Bildschirm laut Tests besser als das vom Note. BlaBla haters gonna hate, kannst ja dazu wieder dumme Kommentare abgeben. 
Was ich sagte war, dass es für 10€ öfters gute Angebote gibt.

PS: Quad Core, 2GB Ram und 5" Full HD als Mittelklasse darzustellen ist schon hart. Kann halt nicht jeder Geld scheißen. Arroganz ftw.


----------



## Leandros (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Wer hier rum "kackt" bist du. Ich bin raus.


----------



## 98romi (13. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!

Den Constar-Tarif finde ich gut.

@Leandros: Ich brauche eigentlich keine Free-SMS und Free-Telefonieren, ich schreibe eh fast keine SMS und telefonieren tue ich auch fast nie.

Gruß


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Also ich muss auch sagen: Für das Geld ein gutes Handy (Quad-Core mit* Krait*-Kernen und Adreno 320 sowie 2GB RAM gehen gut ab).


----------



## .::ASDF::. (13. November 2013)

Hab selber ein Note 2 mit einer Congstar-prepaidkarte. Wenn dir die Geschwindigkeit reicht ist eine gute Verbindung. Meistens kann ich ca 200-300 mb mehr verbrauchen bis ich eine Meldung bekomme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Was zahlst du für das Note 3 @TE.


----------



## 98romi (13. November 2013)

Soviel wie es eben kostet  Momentan so etwas unter 600, glaube ich.

Oder war deine Frage anders gemeint?

Gruß


----------



## jamie (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Das hier:
ALDI TALK - Internet-Flatrate M
oder größer und mit besserem P/L und immer noch im Preisrahmen:
ALDI TALK - Internet-Flatrate L

P/L-mäßig kriegste kaum was besseres und die Netztabdeckung hat sich auch immens verbessert. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*



98romi schrieb:


> Soviel wie es eben kostet  Momentan so etwas unter 600, glaube ich.
> 
> Oder war deine Frage anders gemeint?
> 
> Gruß


 
Und du möchtest es nur zum Surfen nutzen?


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*



jamie schrieb:


> Das hier:
> ALDI TALK - Internet-Flatrate M
> oder größer und mit besserem P/L und immer noch im Preisrahmen:
> ALDI TALK - Internet-Flatrate L
> ...


 
Sind da die Freiminuten in Alle Netzte zusätzlich also kann ich erst 200 Minuten mit einem anderen Aldi Kunden Tel. und dann noch mal 200 min. in ein anderes Netz oder sind einfach die ersten 200min kostenlos und danach nur noch intern?


----------



## JackOnell (14. November 2013)

98romi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Den Constar-Tarif finde ich gut.
> 
> ...



Dann ist Congstar wohl am besten. Ich hatte über ein Jahrzehnt EPlus, da die aber in den letzten zwei Jahren immer schlechter wurden (Empfangsbedingt) habe ich gekündigt. Ab März ist EPlus bei mir Geschichte.
Jedenfalls ist mein Telefonverhalten ahnlich wie bei dir, also ging ich vor zwei tagen in den Telekomladen und habe mir zum test für ben zehner her congstar prepaid geholt. Sobald ich eplus von der backe habe werde ich mir für rund 7 Euro den Vertrag nehmen.
50/50 frei und 100 MB.
Sollte das nicht langen hole ich für 10 Euro nur die 500 MB. 

Meine erster Eindruck von congstar ist positiv, allerdings auch kein Vergleich zum EPlus


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Smartphone-Tarif All-In XM ohne Vertragsbindung | smartmobil.de im Netz von D2 Vodafone

Smartphone-Tarif All-In XS ohne Vertragsbindung | smartmobil.de


----------



## 98romi (14. November 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Auf klarmobil.de gibt es einen Handyvertrag mit 200MB (10 Euro). Ein Freund von mir sagt, dass man da auch 500MB auswählen kann (auch 10 Euro/Monat). Stimmt das? Ist dieser Vertrag dann genauso gut?

@jamie:
Hat der Aldi-Vertrag Telekom, O2 oder was anderes?

@MATRIX KILLER:
Hauptsächlich zum Surfen und Spielen

@Icedaft:
Am liebsten wäre mir das Telekom-Netz.


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Bei Klarmobil gibt es ein Wunschkonzert: Welches Netz nutzt klarmobil? Netzanbieter D1 oder o2?

Aldi hat E-Plus.

Wo D1 gut funktioniert, da ist D2 (meist) genauso gut.


----------



## 98romi (14. November 2013)

Ist also Congstar besser als Klarmobil?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Ihr schaft es ehrlich mit Läppischen 500MB?  Mir reichen nicht mal 2GB


----------



## 98romi (14. November 2013)

Wie viel/lange muss man im Monat surfen, dass einem 500 MB gerade so reichen? (Facebook, Youtube)

Sorry, aber ich habe da leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Mit 500 MB würd ich von Youtube nicht gebrauch machen, außer mal n 144p video anschauen. Facebook und Internet surfen sollte aber nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Naja das kannst so sehr schwer sage. Da es immer drauf ankommt was man macht in xZeit. Was viel braucht und wo du bei täglicher nutzung wohl nicht hin kommst ist Youtube (höhere Videos verbrauchen mehr), Skype Telefonie und Online Radio. Facebook und surfen verbrauchen nicht so viel aber auch da ist es schwer zu sagen. Je nach dem wie viele Bilder auf der Seite sind uns so. 
500 MB reichen Emails checken unterwegs und etwas surfen. Und sonst musst halt über W-Lan gehen.

Komme aus Österreich da wären deine 500 MB ein Witz deshalb habe ich mich nach oben angepasst. verbrauche mal locker so 5-10GB im Monat. Aber hier bekommst das auch schon für 30€ mit Telefon und SMS Flat. Bei mir ist viel Radio dabei.
Habe hier mal ne Übersicht gefunden mit ca. Daten

Skype-Anruf: ca. 1 MB pro Minute zum Festnetz, 3 MB pro Minute zu Skype (mehr mit Video)
E-Mail verschicken: einige KB ohne Anhang oder Bilder
Foto verschicken: Je nach Auflösung, ca. 2-5 MB
Messenger (z.B. What's App): ca. 10 KB pro Nachricht
Fahrplanauskunft abfragen: ca. 200 KB
Fünf Minuten Youtube-Video: 10-25 MB, in HD-Auflösung mehr
Apps herunterladen: z.B. Wetter.de knapp 1 MB, Angry Birds 16 MB (Android)
Musik hören übers Internet, z.B: bei simfy: Bis zu 1 MB pro Minute
Video-Live-Stream: Mehrere hundert MB beispielsweise für ein Fußballspiel


----------



## 98romi (14. November 2013)

Ok danke 

Mit deiner Hilfe komme ich bestimmt gut weiter! 

Damit ich es mir noch besser vorstellen kann:
Wie viel MB oder GB benötigt ihr pro Monat? Und wie lange könnt ihr damit surfen?

Mein Freund hat auch einen Handyvertrag mit 500MB, er sagt, dass diese für ihn völlig ausreichen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Es kommt darauf an was du mit dem Handy machst. Ich z.B downloade viel bin viel im Internet damit. Und gucke ab und zu Youtube Videos. Da sind mal schnell 3GB weg wie nichts  500MB bekomme ich an einem Tag Mühelos voll


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Auf dem Land im Edge-Netz schwer vorstellbar...


----------



## JackOnell (14. November 2013)

Kauf dir doch einfach ne congstar prepaid und teste, die kostet 9,99 und es sind 10 Euro Guthaben drauf. Dann Buchst du dir für einen Monat Internet dabei und schaust wie weit du damit kommst


----------



## 98romi (14. November 2013)

Also kann ich dann den Tarif mal für einen Monat testen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Du kannst bei Congstar jeden Tarif mit und ohne Laufzeit nehmen. (musst halt den Haken richtig setzen)
Ohne Laufzeit zahlt du halt beim ersten mal eine Bereitstellungsgebühr aber danach kannst du monatlich welchseln und wenn du deine alte Nummer mit nimmst bekommst du die 25€ wieder gut geschrieben.
Hab auch schon mehrere Tarife durch und bin momentan bei Smart M.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Auf dem Land im Edge-Netz schwer vorstellbar...


 
Dank LTE kommt man ziemlich schnell im Download rausch man denkt sich ach komm die Paar MB


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

Mo am besten Du testest einfach mal nen Monat mit normaler Nutzung. Oft spielt man ja zu begin noch mehr mit dem Smartphone rum ,macht Einstellungen und downloaded apps was man dann später nicht mehr macht.


----------



## jamie (14. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Aldi-Talk ist EPlus. Das Netz ist aber in letzter Zeit deutlich besser geworden. Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden.

Zu den Freiminuten: redest du von diesem Paket: ALDI TALK - ALDI TALK Paket 600 ?
Steht doch in der Tabelle.  Alles zu anderen AldiTalkern ist sowieso gratis und die 600-Freieinheiten sind in alle Netze.


----------



## Tymotee (14. November 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Aldi-Talk ist EPlus. Das Netz ist aber in letzter Zeit deutlich besser geworden. Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden.
> 
> Zu den Freiminuten: redest du von diesem Paket: ALDI TALK - ALDI TALK Paket 600 ?
> Steht doch in der Tabelle.  Alles zu anderen AldiTalkern ist sowieso gratis und die 600-Freieinheiten sind in alle Netze.



Wohne in Österreich und da steht's mit unter genau so da ist dann aber genau anders rum gemeint also das 200min. Z.b. in alle netzt und unli. In das eigene. Das heißt dann aber nicht das die 200min nicht auch abgezogen werden wenn du ins eigene Netz telefonierst.


----------



## 98romi (14. November 2013)

Beim Congstar-Tarif (Link: http://aktion.congstar.de/surfflat-500/?mobile_redirect=0&zxid=1818009013309486080&zUserID=1358781 ) steht da bis 7,2 (wahrscheinlich soll das bis 7,2mbit heißen). LTE würde mir zwar dann nichts bringen, aber da ich eh auf dem Land lebe, ist das sowieso egal. Kann ich dann mit dem Congstar-Tarif trotzdem LTE empfangen oder maximal 3G?

Nachtrag:
Der Aldi-Tarif kostet 12,99 Euro mit nur 400MB Internet. Ich wollte eigentlich nur maximal 10 Euro/Monat ausgeben. 600 SMS bzw. 600 Freiminuten schaffe ich vielleicht in 10 Jahren, das heißt die Frei-SMS und Freiminuten würden mir nichts bringen


----------



## crusherd (15. November 2013)

Hi,
Schau dir mal fyve an. Es ist von ProsiebenSat1 und alles dort ist Prepaid. Außerdem kann man jeden Monat seine Tarife anpassen, wenn man will. Schließlich ist es noch im Netz von Vodafone. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## 98romi (16. November 2013)

Warum "noch" im Netz von Vodaphone?

@crusherd:
Könntest du mir mal bitte einen Link von einem fyve-Tarif schicken, der meinen Anforderungen entspricht?
Ich finde mich auf der mobilen Version der fyve-Homepage leider nicht sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## crusherd (16. November 2013)

Hi,

Das "noch" sollte jetzt nicht wertend klingen, mehr als zusätzliche Information. 
Nach deinem Startpost käme die Surf Flatrate L für dich in frage. 500mb für 10 €/30tage.

https://m.fyve.de/inm/fyve/xo1rvzzdwz6q

Falls der link nicht geht, findest du in der mobilen Seite oben unter "Info" die Tarife. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Da hast Du hier aber noch 50Min inklusive für den Preis:

Smartphone-Tarif All-In XS ohne Vertragsbindung | smartmobil.de


----------



## crusherd (16. November 2013)

Naja, 15ct /sms oder Minute ist aber bisschen happig. In welchem Netz ist der Anbieter?


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

D2. Ich bin seit ca. 20 Jahren bei T-Mobile mit deren überzogenen Tarifen und ich habe es in der ganzen Zeit nicht geschafft 50Min oder SMS im Monat zu verbrauchen obwohl ich es beruflich genutzt habe. Da bin ich persönlich mit dem 50/50 Kontingent + der 500Mb-Option mehr als im Rahmen. 15Cent ist ein Lacher, ich kann mich noch an Minutenpreise von mehr als einem Euro erinnern.


----------



## 98romi (16. November 2013)

Ist D2 das Telekom-Netz? Gibt es auch D1? Kann ich das auch so machen, dass ich dann im Monat beispielsweise 15 Minuten telefoniere und 35 SMS schreibe?


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

Äh D2 ist Vodafone. Das Kontingent ist für je 50Min Telefonie plus 50 SMS...


----------



## 98romi (17. November 2013)

Wer hat das bessere Netz? Telekom oder Vodafone?


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2013)

*AW: Handyvertrag für maximal 10 Euro im Monat gesucht*

D1 Telekom, wenn man den meisten Aussagen glauben schenken darf steht D2 Vodafone dem aber nicht viel nach und Verträge im D2 Netz sind idR ein ganzes Stück preiswerter.


----------



## 98romi (17. November 2013)

Also wird Vodaphone immer besser oder wie?

Ich habe mir überlegt, vielleicht doch 1000MB Datenvolumen zu nehmen.
Link: http://m.congstar.de/surf-flat-1000/

Gibt es die Congstar Surf Flat 1000 auch als Micro-Sim-Karte?


----------

